# Built hydraulic wing plates for my salt truck plow



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

They took a little longer than I thought. But here they are they can actually fold all the way back to the plow frame and be pinned as if they were not even there if you dont want to use them at all.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice work should be a time saver.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

Looks cool, let us know how they work.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

Good ingenuity. Like a front Ebling plow. Probably can't patent it but a good idea non the less.


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

They look good. Do you have any ground clearance issues when transporting plow up and wings in the retracted position? Also, how much weight does it add to the plow?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Excellent. Looks like those hoses are going to need something holding them in place.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

you have been staying up to late thinking about projects.

those are nice!

need a set of those on a bobcat blade...


----------



## Joe Blade (Jul 26, 2011)

*question?*



SNOWLORD;1365990 said:


> They took a little longer than I thought. But here they are they can actually fold all the way back to the plow frame and be pinned as if they were not even there if you dont want to use them at all.


what happens if your wing hits something hard do you have any relief valves? if you need some ideas i can help.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Weight I would guess between 100and 150lbs per wing. No clearance issues when transporting as they swing all the back and against the existing frame of plow and can be pinned there. Yes Joe Blade I do have a relief for both sides. I will say that to get a wing to rotate from box position to back to the frame of plow way past center with one cylinder is no small task. Lots of trial and error and positioning. If I wouldnt have had the cylinders laying on the shelf I may have bought actuators like HLA uses but I priced them out at $750 a piece so I went cheap. I was in a hurry last night finishing things so I need to spend a little more time to fine tune but it all works. I need restrictors in line as they move a little fast. We are supposed to get 5 inches of snow tonight so I get to try them out tonite. I will let you all know how they work in the real world and I am generally not easy on things so we will see. I also just used some old box plow rubber on the bottom of the wings also something I had laying around, If all works well I may change to a steel cutting edge that floats in a pocket we will see. With all the stuff we build here I always go cheap in the beginning until I know it will work then advance to better components. Thanks for the compliments


----------



## Joe Blade (Jul 26, 2011)

*wings*

if you use it soon get us some pics! if you want to tweak the reliefs try pushing the gate edges with the forklift and watch when they let "go" if you tee a hdraulic gauge in there it will tell you the pressure you want good luck!


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

I want to add some wings on my skid blade but have to haul it around so something like you did would work nice. Although on the skid it may be more complicated to figure out? I've got an electric control switch for an additional function but not sure how to go about it. I also need to be able to run the curbs with them.

Any way, does that truck have central hydraulics?


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thats awesome, what kind of truck is that plow on? Got any pics of the whole setup?


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

Looks good snowflake. It'll be a huge improvement over the way it was


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Thats cool! Hope they work well for you 2nite! Good luck...and dont forget the camera.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Eronningen;1366696 said:


> Looks good snowflake. It'll be a huge improvement over the way it was


"Snowflake" thems fightin words, you might want to watch it when your plowing tonite I might sneak up on you and hit you with a sack of nickels.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh geez, Didn't mean any harm. Snowflakes are pretty and no two are alike they tell me. Thought it was a compliment.......... Anyways, we are back to moving anow and more importantly, maybe we can get them sleds out sometime!


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Eronningen;1366882 said:


> Oh geez, Didn't mean any harm. Snowflakes are pretty and no two are alike they tell me. Thought it was a compliment.......... Anyways, we are back to moving anow and more importantly, maybe we can get them sleds out sometime!


Just messin with ya. We will be out by 4am see ya.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

jklawn&Plow;1366251 said:


> Good ingenuity. Like a front Ebling plow. Probably can't patent it but a good idea non the less.


Ebling's wouldn't need a shear bolt if they built them like this. BTW a wing plow has been around for 30 years. Blade looks really really good, I'd rather have your blade as a main frame over a Horst any day. I would also take Joe Blade up on any questions you have.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Just as importantly, what do you figure they cost - time in.

Price it, as if you were building set number 2, not your test set.

Or, what is your ROI?

Looks like a money SAVER to me. ( I would always rather save 1$, than have to make 10.)


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

You better curve the shoe on the front so it wont hit a crack and rip it off


----------



## snow patrol (Nov 30, 2001)

Nicely done!!! Thumbs Up

And great suggestions from some of the other posters.

Keep us posted on how they perform...


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks good curious to hear how they worked last night. 
Also what type of truck are they on/


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Well I would like to say the worked flawlessly but about 100ft out of the shop at 3am I had one of them folded in, plowing the driveway out of the farm and things seem to move a little more in the real world than in a nice level floor in a warm shop. Broke off a hydraulic fitting on the truck. I was able to pin the blade so all I had for the night was straight but the wings did work none the less. I will say the truck has absolutely no problem with the 12 ft blade with wings forward box position, full of wet snow but I did engage the 4wd quite a few times. Also first snow with bunch of new guys kind of a tough night but we got it all done none the less. Here is a quick pic of the truck. Bye the way I think Horst should check their fittings a little more before their plows leave their plant.


----------



## snow patrol (Nov 30, 2001)

Looks mean! I'm sure it will work well once you get all the kinks worked out. Thanks for the update and pic!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

SNOWLORD;1367910 said:


> Well I would like to say the worked flawlessly but about 100ft out of the shop at 3am I had one of them folded in, plowing the driveway out of the farm and things seem to move a little more in the real world than in a nice level floor in a warm shop. Broke off a hydraulic fitting on the truck. I was able to pin the blade so all I had for the night was straight but the wings did work none the less. I will say the truck has absolutely no problem with the 12 ft blade with wings forward box position, full of wet snow but I did engage the 4wd quite a few times. Also first snow with bunch of new guys kind of a tough night but we got it all done none the less. Here is a quick pic of the truck. Bye the way I think Horst should check their fittings a little more before their plows leave their plant.


I should have told you to tighten every fitting on the Horst blade, every blade seems to leak like a sieve if you don't. At least you go the first storm out of the way.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

The lot your pic is in could sure use some salt, MAN! J/K 

Is the Horst blade what you bought for the skid loader?


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

The pic was just before I laid down some salt. Yes the horst blade was the one I bought to try on a skid. Not sure Im sold on it yet but the guy running it I believe has parents that share the same branch on the family tree so not a fair assesment yet.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

SNOWLORD;1368140 said:


> The pic was just before I laid down some salt. Yes the horst blade was the one I bought to try on a skid. Not sure Im sold on it yet but the guy running it I believe has parents that share the same branch on the family tree so not a fair assesment yet.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Awesome rig! You said you engaged the 4wd quite a few times... Did you really need it with a truck that big and with that much salt on? Or was it just I don't want to spin out and have to stop and put it in 4wd and try to get this pile of snow moving again kinda deals?


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

Very slick work. Trip edge plow I assume??


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

nice truck!! i remember seeing it for sale awhile ago online. What was the ballpark price on it again?


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

I found it was better to leave in 4wd even with load of salt while pushing, yes it is a bottom trip, it was around 40k with salter and plow. Thanks for all the compliments guys. Building another roll off box for it tomorrow, Once you get a hook truck it seems you can never have enough boxes.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

wow that was a deal!!! i thought it was way way more then that.


----------



## pushinpaul (Nov 8, 2008)

Sweet Rig! I recently bought a 4X4 IH of the same vintage and the dump body is all rotted out. I've been wanting to go the way of the hooklift for years and I figure this IH might be my first chance to. What brand of hook do you have on that thing? Stellar? Swaploader? Just curious. Again, great setup


----------



## Joe Blade (Jul 26, 2011)

*what do you think?*



SNOWLORD;1371855 said:


> I found it was better to leave in 4wd even with load of salt while pushing, yes it is a bottom trip, it was around 40k with salter and plow. Thanks for all the compliments guys. Building another roll off box for it tomorrow, Once you get a hook truck it seems you can never have enough boxes.


What would you say would be the perfect dimensions for a truck blade with wings 1) box position and open position? And did your guy find the 12 ft. box a little big for travel?









I am doing my own market research with Photoshop LOL


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Pushinpaul I have a stellar hooklift I dont care for the swaploader. Mine is a 54" hook and is rated at 12 ton. I would definately go with a hook over a cable type. 
JoeBlade I measured my blade today and it is 11ft not 12 my bad. And I would say it is the optimum size, I actually ran that truck the first night. This truck with plow and hook lift is awfully handy at alot of tasks.


----------



## pushinpaul (Nov 8, 2008)

SNOWLORD;1373047 said:


> Pushinpaul I have a stellar hooklift I dont care for the swaploader. Mine is a 54" hook and is rated at 12 ton. I would definately go with a hook over a cable type.
> JoeBlade I measured my blade today and it is 11ft not 12 my bad. And I would say it is the optimum size, I actually ran that truck the first night. This truck with plow and hook lift is awfully handy at alot of tasks.


Thanks for the reply. Any particular reason(s) you don't care for the swaploaders specifically? As a future hook system buyer Im curious to hear your thoughts. And yes, I completely agree about the hook over cable system. Allows a more seamless integration of body to truck among other things. Thanks again.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

Any updates on this?

What brand of plow is that? I found one cheap and am kinda thinking of copying your idea for next year.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

real nice job building the wings


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

Looks good! Should help out alot and save alot of time.


----------

